# Jeremy Clarkson's pot belly



## Accy cyclist (29 Feb 2016)

Have any of you got one, or had one and lost it?


----------



## Piemaster (29 Feb 2016)




----------



## Milkfloat (29 Feb 2016)

Blimey - twins.


----------



## User482 (29 Feb 2016)

Spoiler tags please.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Feb 2016)

Yes.
No.

On the bike it's an aerobelly ...


----------



## swee'pea99 (29 Feb 2016)

Yup. Always had one. Never went away even when I was at my late-teens skinniest (and I'm a decidedly skinny person, even now). Not (I'm pleased to say) on the JC scale, but definitely a feature.


----------



## vernon (29 Feb 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> On the bike it's an aerobelly ...



Ahem, those of us with modelling aspirations call it a monopack.


----------



## DCLane (29 Feb 2016)

Had one and lost it


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Feb 2016)

vernon said:


> Ahem, those of us with modelling aspirations call it a monopack.


Who needs a 6-pack when you can have the whole barrel?


----------



## pplpilot (29 Feb 2016)

I had one and it was all paid for with my own money... 
got it back and now its on its way out again.
in fact the last 20 years its been and gone.


----------



## cuberider (29 Feb 2016)

not a good look


----------



## numbnuts (29 Feb 2016)

Never had one


----------



## Tim Hall (29 Feb 2016)

User said:


> He described himself as a beluga whale with odd tan lines...


Linda Smith said he was "the thinking woman's fat ugly bloke."


----------



## rugby bloke (29 Feb 2016)

I didn't think I had that much of a gut until I saw a photo of myself in an unflattering cycling top ... the answer is indefinitely more sympathetic clothing !


----------



## ColinJ (29 Feb 2016)

Yes ...






And yes ...


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (29 Feb 2016)

Yep, I had a pot belly at one point. Got a bit of a belly at the mo but nothing like what Clarksons got.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Feb 2016)

^^^^^^^ ditto, nowhere near that bad, maybe packing up the fags was a bad idea.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Feb 2016)

Mine's not a pot belly, it's a _bidon_, I'll have you know.


----------



## Nibor (29 Feb 2016)

I have one I am currently cycling in an attempt to lose it. I would not dream of going topless in public with it though


----------



## tyred (29 Feb 2016)

It's storage for emergency rations - like a camel's hump!


----------



## Keith Oates (29 Feb 2016)

Not a pretty sight.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Feb 2016)

never had one that big... but i quickly lost the one i had when my daily commute took me up some hills.


----------



## Bazzer (29 Feb 2016)

Never had one and no intentions to start to develop one.

Not sure why a photographer needs to confirm what was pretty obvious from his TV dress sense. James May has one as well. Even more so when there have been episodes of TG where the former presenters wore wet suits. Now I know wet suits are not necessarily the most flattering of outer wear, but svelte was not the first word which came to mind.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Out of all the things he can be criticised for, it comes down to a bit of body fascism?


.... and on that bombshell .....


----------



## Hyslop (29 Feb 2016)

tyred said:


> It's storage for emergency rations - like a camel's hump!


Now you say that,theres something of the camel about his face too.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (29 Feb 2016)

According to Einstein, objects with sufficient mass actually warp the fabric of space-time to create gravity. I wouldn't stand next to Clarkson for too long, you might get pulled in.....


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (29 Feb 2016)

raleighnut said:


> ^^^^^^^ ditto, nowhere near that bad, maybe packing up the fags was a bad idea.



On the bright side, a pot belly is easier to get rid of than a fag habit.


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Feb 2016)

Why did I click on this?

That's an image I'd rather not have seen,

And I'm just having lunch,,,,,,,


----------



## Gatters (29 Feb 2016)

Jefferson Meriwether said:


> On the bright side, a pot belly is easier to get rid of than a fag habit.


I'll drink to that


----------



## *Dusty* (29 Feb 2016)

Some models have a six pack, I have a keg. Yes, had one and lost it, got it back at christmas though so working on losing it again


----------



## mjr (29 Feb 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> .... and on that bombshell .....


Yes, it is wrong but he's done worse.

I got a temporary pot belly once as a side-effect of drinking US soft drinks and I suspect it's because they're sweetened with high-fructose corn syrup - anyone else suffered that?


----------



## Markymark (29 Feb 2016)

I can crack walnuts between my abs.


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Out of all the things he can be criticised for, it comes down to a bit of body fascism?



I think everything else has been done to death.


----------



## FrankCrank (29 Feb 2016)

....heh heh, made my day seeing those pics - I look quite dapper in comparison. Now, where's them pork scratchings......(lite).....


----------



## Globalti (29 Feb 2016)

Ugh. Nothing looks worse than a bloke with a pot belly, no gluteal muscles and scrawny thighs. You'll see them in bars all over Britain.


----------



## screenman (29 Feb 2016)

Markymark said:


> I can crack walnuts between my abs.



What have your brakes got to do with it@


----------



## slowmotion (1 Mar 2016)

How about re-running the thread from post #1 with a picture of Andrea Dworkin asking if anybody has been overweight?


----------



## Arrowfoot (1 Mar 2016)

How does one get a beer belly? It has alway been a mystery to me.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2016)

Arrowfoot said:


> How does one get a beer belly? It has alway been a mystery to me.


I got mine by eating too much chocolate and cake!

















While drinking too much beer ...


----------



## Rooster1 (1 Mar 2016)

I have a small one, trying very hard to lose it.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Mar 2016)

That's a very unfortunate photo of JC, but who can honestly say that it would be impossible to take a thoroughly unflattering photo of themselves if somebody wanted to?

Is it just me?


----------



## MikeW-71 (1 Mar 2016)

I was well on the way to one.. 

It's gone now.


----------



## subaqua (1 Mar 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Who needs a 6-pack when you can have the whole barrel?


some of us have a six barrel pack. 

not me , mines only a double barrel now .


----------



## srw (1 Mar 2016)

slowmotion said:


> That's a very unfortunate photo of JC, but who can honestly say that it would be impossible to take a thoroughly unflattering photo of themselves if somebody wanted to?
> 
> Is it just me?


No. I think that was what @User was getting at.


----------



## srw (1 Mar 2016)

Arrowfoot said:


> How does one get a beer belly? It has alway been a mystery to me.


Very easily. In ones 40s and 50s muscles lose their tone and fat tends to accumulate around the middle. All you need is core/abdominal muscles which aren't exercised much. For the full Clarkson look you also need not to eat _too_ much and not to do any other real exercise - to give you the full chicken-legs look.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> Very easily. In ones 40s and 50s muscles lose their tone and fat tends to accumulate around the middle. All you need is core/abdominal muscles which aren't exercised much. For the full Clarkson look you also need not to eat _too_ much and not to do any other real exercise - to give you the full chicken-legs look.


But he does ride a bike.





But would it be an idea to list all the things we think he's doing wrong in this piccy from the mobile clutched in his right hand (stopping him from using the front brake) to the lack of mudguards, I can spot a dozen easy.
(P.S. I think the bike is $h1t but it's only the fact it's too small that makes it a 'fault', how many can you spot)

(P.P.S. Will members of the 'Velominati' please refrain from taking part, 14 page rants will only end up breaking t'internet. )


----------



## slowmotion (1 Mar 2016)

His saddle. WAY TOO LOW!


----------



## Mrs M (1 Mar 2016)

raleighnut said:


> But he does ride a bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saddle is far too low


----------



## Mrs M (1 Mar 2016)

slowmotion said:


> His saddle. WAY TOO LOW!


Snap


----------



## slowmotion (1 Mar 2016)

Levi 501s. WAY TOO SHORT!


----------



## Mrs M (1 Mar 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Levi 501s. WAY TOO SHORT!


Flying at half mast.
Budgie must have died.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Mar 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Flying at half mast.
> Budgie must have died.


To be fair he is very tall and would you want to see him with his gusset around his knees and the waistband of his kecks on display.


----------



## Mrs M (1 Mar 2016)

raleighnut said:


> To be fair he is very tall and would you want to see him with his gusset around his knees and the waistband of his kecks on display.


No


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2016)

I think his rear tyre pressure is woefully inadequate to cope with the vast weight of his belly support his manly frame!


----------



## slowmotion (1 Mar 2016)

A bit hard to tell from the photo, but I'd say his saddle is far too far forward for the knee/pedal axle geometry to be anywhere near correct. I'll give the guy credit for some really fine headwear. Love the shoes too.


----------



## subaqua (2 Mar 2016)

why the comment about mudguards ?


----------



## david k (2 Mar 2016)

Isn't it seen as unhealthy to carry your weight there?


----------



## david k (2 Mar 2016)

http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/mens-health/in-depth/belly-fat/art-20045685


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2016)

david k said:


> http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/mens-health/in-depth/belly-fat/art-20045685


I think you missed the joke!


----------



## MarkF (13 Mar 2016)

What a shocker, I thought you were all as skinny as whippets! 

I don't have one and never have had one, being fat is scary and now I work in a hospital I'll never let it happen.


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Mar 2016)

The Human Toffee Apple


----------

